# Diff. Between Normal SIM and Micro SIM



## Jim Kirk (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi, I want to know whether the micro sim can be easily used with the normal gsm phone. i am currently having nokia lumia 720 and i am using the micro sim. 

what if i am gonna use that sim in a normal gsm phone like nokia 100. will the sim function properly or not. actually i am trying to buy a nokia 100 for callls only. that's why...

please tell me 

Regards...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 9, 2013)

it will not fit into the normal slot obviously because the sim is a micro version. 

Other than the physical size difference between a micro sim and normal sized sim, there is absolutely no other difference or change.

Also, you cant avail a normal sized sim of the same number if u already possess a sim bearing that number (micro or normal). I am saying this so as to warn you even before you can think on those lines.


----------



## Death_Knight (Aug 9, 2013)

All you need is a Micro SIM adapter found cheap locally or ebay and you are good to go... there is absolutely no difference baring the size. Consider this just like using a microSD in a SD slot putting in an adapter.
If have made the micro size cut out from a normal one using a sim cutter, then use the outer rim (considering you have saved it). I'm using my cut out SIM this way for the last 3 months without any problem.


----------



## Jim Kirk (Aug 11, 2013)

but can't we use the sim by just placing the sim on the right place in the sim holder of the phone. may be it will fit in that. or is there any other solution regarding this.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't think we can do it without adapter


----------



## acidCow (Aug 11, 2013)

In some phones, the SIM card slot is a different kind. Unlike the phones where you have to slide the SIM into the slot, these slots are open. You just have to place the SIM on the pins and close the hatch, exactly like installing a processor on the motherboard. 
One such phone is Nokia 3110c. I've successfully used a microSIM in this phone and it worked.


----------

